# Help me diagnose this dog



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Okay, on my way into work today my mom calls me all panicked that her Pretty Pretty Princess Harley (American Cocker Spaniel) is not doing so well and she needs me to come over quickly to help her. I asked mom the typical questions: How long has she been acting funky, how long since she's ate, what her symptoms are ect. She said that the only thing that was out of the norm. was that she sprayed weed killer along the sidewalks. I told her just to be safe to wash her down in some dish soap just on the slim chance she came in contact with the chemical.


Here are her symptoms:

1) vomiting (couldn't keep even water down)
2) slightly lethargic (the dog usually charges the door barking when I come in and today she just laid in the bed a gruffed from there)
3) now within the last thirty minutes she is shivering
4) Water or a clear liquid shot out of her nose a few moments ago.

Gums are pink, stools are solid, eyes are clear... it's just funky. I gave her some gatorade followed by Pepto which she has kept down thus far.

EDIT: No "go to a vet" side commentary is needed. It's just not realistic financially right now to take her in.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

If she was out there when she was spraying the pesticides and or chemicals it could be she had contact. How long after she sprayed the stuff did the dog start reacting this way? I just googled side affects of weed killer for dogs and from what I am reading they are saying it's not as toxic as some of the other pesticide type things we use around the yard. Mainly causes skin irritation and in some cases vomitting.
http://www.ehow.com/facts_5572894_symptoms-she-ate-weed-killer.html


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

SPCA almost always has a clinic in town they are cheap and most times will set you up on a payment plan. I just wanted you to know that this could be an option. I fully understand the financial dilemma of having sick dogs.
I hope your mom's dog gets better, and I will keep her in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

could be from contact for the weed killer, IDK watch her closely nothing really you can do for now. If she gets worse sorry but go to the vet, toxic reactions could be very serious if she gets worse. No Gatorade that crap is full of corn syrup and sugar and dehydrates instead of hydrates. You are better off with pedialyte.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Sounds like the same symptoms my old lab got when her kidney was failing.

Though,you would have noticed a change a while ago. I too think it could be poison from the spray.

How much is it to take the dog in? I might be able to help,as long as I am payed back,when you come up with the funds.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

It sounds like a toxicity reaction to me. Shana what brand of weed killer did she use? And what was the active ingredient in the weed killer?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Xiahko said:


> Sounds like the same symptoms my old lab got when her kidney was failing.
> 
> Though,you would have noticed a change a while ago. I too think it could be poison from the spray.
> 
> How much is it to take the dog in? I might be able to help,as long as I am payed back,when you come up with the funds.


Thank you so much for the offer Katie, my mom really appreciates it. I don't like to make personal debts, and my mom will probably end up doing something along the lines of what Ecko suggested if she gets worse.



performanceknls said:


> could be from contact for the weed killer, IDK watch her closely nothing really you can do for now. If she gets worse sorry but go to the vet, toxic reactions could be very serious if she gets worse. No Gatorade that crap is full of corn syrup and sugar and dehydrates instead of hydrates. You are better off with pedialyte.


Oh yeah, I've had someone poison Neela when she was a baby and that was no joke! I told them to pick up some Pedialyte before i got there, but my sister got the Gatorade instead. I have some Pedialyte on hand in my pantry and will end up bringing that over here after I pick up Dig Doug from work.



EckoMac said:


> SPCA almost always has a clinic in town they are cheap and most times will set you up on a payment plan. I just wanted you to know that this could be an option. I fully understand the financial dilemma of having sick dogs.
> I hope your mom's dog gets better, and I will keep her in my thoughts and prayers.


Thank you so much 



Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> If she was out there when she was spraying the pesticides and or chemicals it could be she had contact. How long after she sprayed the stuff did the dog start reacting this way? I just googled side affects of weed killer for dogs and from what I am reading they are saying it's not as toxic as some of the other pesticide type things we use around the yard. Mainly causes skin irritation and in some cases vomitting.
> What Are the Symptoms a Dog Would Get If She Ate Weed Killer? | eHow.com


Yeah, that's a big funky thing about it... While she had almost immediate contact with the area with weed killer yesterday afternoon, we're in Florida where that stuff evaporates almost as quickly as it comes out of the pump sprayer... she started in the middle of the night which is why I'm not really leaning towards the weed killer yanno?



Sadie said:


> It sounds like a toxicity reaction to me. Shana what kind if weed killer did she use? And what was the active ingredient in the weed killer?


They just used regular old Round Up diluted 1:3 There has to be something else going on with the timing.

She isn't getting any better but she isn't getting any worse. She wants to drink but she regurgitates it. She has no interest in food and it's odd because she's a little porker.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

If you were just a little closer I could give you a bag of lactated ringer solution and you could do sub Q fluids.  Damn state is so freaking big. Call around to feed stores, you might be able to find one that carries IV bags and then you just stick the needle in the scruff, give her about 200 units per sitting. 

I really hope she's OK.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I have no clue about the sickness,I just wanted to tell you Shana that I hope she gets better and I'll be thinking and praying for you and your mom.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Vomiting, tremor, lethargy, decreased appetite those are classic signs of toxic reactions in dogs. I don't know round up is pretty safe but the dog could have possibly ingested something else. Keep using the pedialyte and watch for any neurological changes, respiratory symptoms, if possible I would contact a few local vets and see if they can work out some payment plan with your mom. If it's a mild toxic reaction it might not progress beyond anything else than what your seeing now. Because the sudden onset of symptoms it leads me to believe the dog got into something and is displaying a mild reaction. Keep pumping fluids in the dog around the clock if you know how to run an iv I would suggest that over anything.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Sadie said:


> Vomiting, tremor, lethargy, decreased appetite those are classic signs of toxic reactions in dogs. I don't know round up is pretty safe but the dog could have possibly ingested something else. Keep using the pedialyte and watch for any neurological changes, respiratory symptoms, if possible I would contact a few local vets and see if they can work out some payment plan with your mom. If it's a mild toxic reaction it might not progress beyond anything else than what your seeing now. Because the sudden onset of symptoms it leads me to believe the dog got into something and is displaying a mild reaction. Keep pumping fluids in the dog around the clock if you know how to run an iv I would suggest that over anything.


I do know how to do it, but I don't have that kinda stuff at the house. The IV and the staple gun are the only things that have left to get to finish my "vets office" lol. I agree that she did get into something, but probably not the weed killer. We're letting her rest right now, and mom is going to use her mortgage money to take her in. IMO I don't think she should take her in because she's not getting any worse yanno?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah if it gets worse than I would take her in. If it's not progressing beyond what your seeing now as long as your able to keep pumping fluids in her than I think you will be ok. Hopefully this will pass over in a day or two. But yeah I think the little booger got into something for sure.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Cocker Spaniels also have many health issues related to the breed. You may what to do a google search and look into some of them. This is a list of the most common ones I know of. You could see if anything is matching her issues if you don't think it is a toxin.

American Cocker Spaniel Health Problems


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

How is she doing? I agree with the IV, if you were closer I would hook her up with IV and it would help work what ever toxin is in her body. That is the first thing I thought of but not everyone has vet suppplies.


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

respiratory infection didnt read the other post sorry pressed on time.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

so....upates??? I'll call


----------

